# Is there anyway to delete books on your KDP bookshelf?



## parKb5 (Jan 4, 2011)

About a year ago, I took my book off sale because I moved to Japan. I re-edited and just placed it back up for sale today, but I did it as a new title. Now I have the same book twice on my bookshelf; one is "live" and the other is "draft-unpublished."

How do I delete the unpublished book?


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

I haven't been able to do it... but if anyone knows how, I'm also interested in the answer. Having dead books on my dashboard is annoying.


----------



## Carina Wilder (Nov 12, 2013)

Last I heard, you can't. But you can filter so that you're only looking at what's live, if that's any help. (Status: Show Live)


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

They don't allow you to delete books. I guess the argument is because - even though you have a new book or want to get rid of it - others who might have bought it still need access to it. I used to write erotica under a pen name and the bulk of it got swept up when Amazon did the clean up last fall and I've been slowly cleaning it up and republishing it (although I've stopped writing any new stories for obvious reasons) but you cannot get rid of the blocked stories and that was the reason given.
Also, I know a guy in another writer's forum who wrote a fantasy book. He was making really good sales but he got some negative reviews about editing so he had the book edited again and published it as a whole new book (to try to get away from the negative reviews and get under the new release cliff again) and they ultimately permanently banned him - although it took th weeks to notice (maybe someone complained?). I'm not sure quite how it worked - and there was a lot of back and forth between the two sides - but the end result was Amazon pitching a fit about trying to duck bad reviews. Just FYI.


----------

